# Can Tiels Choke on Millet Seed?



## BAK (Jun 27, 2009)

Our avian vet advised us to cut out millet in our cockatiels" diet because the size of the seed is so close to the size of their throat and they can choke on it. Has anyone heard of this happening in cockatiels? We have cut way back on the millet we give the birds but would hate to remove it completely as they do love it as a treat and it is the only seed they get.


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never heard of this before, I know that too much millet can make them fat (apparently it's very high in fat) but I've never heard of them choking with it to be honest but maybe other more experienced owners know if it's true or not. Our Nemo eats millet and well she never choked with it lol, or with anything else. i've done a google search and some people do think they can choke so I guess it's possible but not very likely. Probably it's like you can choke if you eat but it doesn't mean you give up eating right? lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

nope never heard of it and mine love Mega millet which is twice the size( at least) then normal millet


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> nope never heard of it and mine love Mega millet which is twice the size( at least) then normal millet


where do you buy that? OMG


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I heard of a seed-related death once, but I think the bird had somehow inhaled a hull into its airway and died from that. It was basically a freak accident.

I've never heard of a bird actually choking to death on seed, and although it might be possible for it to happen I think it would be very rare. Tiels know what size foods they can swallow and if something is too big they tear off an appropriate-sized chunk and eat that.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the Avian Vet was making you cautious. 

Don't cut it out of their diet completely, but only give them it every so often as a treat. 

A breeder I know had a 'tiel die due to him choking on popcorn, which is completely different, but it's the much bigger things like popcorn I wouldn't give to a 'tiel.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

And I'm not sure where your vet got the info, but I don't think millet or any seed would be the cause from ingesting it. 

As Tielfan pointed out freak accidents can happen. Sometimes care has to be taken after a tiel has eaten. One day I had to catch a tiel and my fingers pressed too hard on the crop. Since he had just eaten and drank, this small amount of pressure caused a seed to work back up in his throat and lodged there. He was gasping and having a difficult time breeding. When I explained to the vet what i did and what I thought may be going on he put the bird under, and removed the seed from the thrachea (??...not sure of the exact name of the part of the throat) 

As to millet, it has low fat content, a decent amount of protein and the right amount of carbohydrates. It's not junk food.


----------



## lironsorkins (19 d ago)

Hi my cockatiel died last night after 6 years of eating millets and other things A millet killed him I'm dying from depression


----------

